# Encouraging New members to read up on FAQ, Forum Posting Guidelines, and using Forum Tools.



## DocAElstein (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi
.   I try very hard, usually in vain, to encourage new members to learn to check  Forum Posting Guidelines  and use the various Forum Tools, screenshot makers and the like. Mostly the member's grasp of excel is never enough to get an Add-In up and running. ( Or maybe they only intend posting once, so don’t find the effort worth it ). So I wonder if my attempts are a no – goer to start with. And I should not bother.
.  Just wondering what others have as views on this. 
Alan


----------



## DocAElstein (Dec 24, 2015)

*Bump:*
Hi
   I am still a bit frustrated trying time and time again to co coerce new members into providing correct concise info. 
 But i think if we all try to remember when we joined we were all the same, - it took a while for all of us to get the point about Screenshots, Code Windows etc. – Obviously some new members never intend using the site again ( in that name ) , so cannot be bothered, but not all.
  The Mods and Admins have enough to do, I appreciate that. But would it be possible to include a message and Links about the Posting Guidelines and Screenshot Posting Tools in the welcoming message they get when they join? ( Apologies if that info is already there – I haven’t joined since I last joined ! , so cannot remember if such info was included.)
 Thanks
Alan

P.s. maybe a note and clarification of the Forums Policy on uploading Files could also be emphasised in that introductory info. Attachments must be the number one debated thing above everything else at Mrexcel. It is one of the major distinguishing things about MrExcel. New members rarely appreciate that, and it is another thing I expect the Mods are sick to death of continually putting new members straight on!! 

 Merry Xmas and a happy New Year!


----------



## mole999 (Dec 24, 2015)

You can lead a horse to water, but a pencil must be led


----------



## DocAElstein (Dec 24, 2015)

mole999 said:


> You can lead a horse to water, but a pencil must be led



Hi Mole,
I take your point. I was just suggesting some Horses are well minded , but maybe just overlook the water and a bit more direction could get the point across a bit better. I thought adding the links and a few words in the introductory Email they get might be fairly easy to do. 
Actually i wanted to make my signature a bit more informative, but I have crammed in as much as i am allowed.
I need to do what hiker95 does maybe and have a good set of notes like he often pastes put to new Ops who do not explain too well what they want. But I did not want to get “above” me station as a fairly junior member -  I did not want to look like a “back seat mod”

Alan


----------



## mole999 (Dec 24, 2015)

I NEVER read forum stickies straight off, we join because we want to know or ask something, its not like a paid membership club. If it's useful, you stay and become more active, that's when people start trying to understand their environment, and seeing how best to fit in and conform. If someone has posted 10 and still doesn't use code tags, that's a different matter


----------



## DocAElstein (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, Mole, Merry Xmas!!!
Alan


----------

